
Exascale on the Far Horizon for Cash-Strapped Oil and Gas - jonbaer
https://www.nextplatform.com/2017/06/23/exascale-far-horizon-cash-strapped-oil-gas/
======
macawfish
Take these resources and do something useful with them. Please. We don't need
more oil and gas.

------
giggidygig
The budgets the supermajors have to throw at things like this are emense (10s
of millions), but sadly like many other large companies, end up being giant
white elephants. It's really sad when you see it up close, tantamount to
fraud.

------
swampthinker
Horrible website for mobile. Text doesn't wrap, and you can't even zoom out.

~~~
votepaunchy
Works in Safari.

~~~
swampthinker
Not for Chrome unfortunately.

[http://i.imgur.com/s92IjWj.png](http://i.imgur.com/s92IjWj.png)

